# Eperienced my first 'paint audit'



## valuepro (Mar 21, 2010)

......


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Jeez.

Be kind, be smart, don't let them bend you over.

It helps to have the contract for documentation so that if she is complaining about the scope being incomplete, you have a way to verify and show her you did your part. 

I'm sure somebody else with more material will chime in.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You haven't done the walkthrough with her yet. If she has legitimate concerns that need to be addressed then how many extras you threw in is immaterial. It was your decision to provide those.

The issue is how reasonable her concerns are with the quality of the original job. Look, listen, and take photos. Be prepared to fix them, or, counter her concerns with a polite and professional explanation as to why, in your opinion. you are not required to do so. Also be prepared to lose your 10/10 rating on _Homestars_.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

it can get pretty scary when the customer starts to put up blue tape AFTER the job is finished and you are about to exit the door. I like to tell them to inspect each room while I'm still working there. Some people are just uneducated about hiring a contractor and think it's their job to find the slightest imperfections. some feel the need to impress their husband or wife by showing how thorough they think they are.

and some are just anal


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I would go to the walkthrough and see how it goes. I have had customers like this in the past and that is why I write up a very detailed contract stating anything over and above the scope of work is an upcharge of said amount per hour. 
Like someone already said, be prepared to fix the problems and chalk it up as a learning experience.

Just my two cents. Good luck.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a job like that a year ago. The customer used my work spotlight to shine it on the walls. Don't leave your work spotlight on the job when you leave for the day, as the homeowner may use it.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Whether you did $1000 of extras or not will have nothing to do with this walk through. Of course you did it out of kindness, but now they will use your kindness to bite you in the ass.

When people are unsure of colour choices when I go to the estimate, I base my prices on 2 coats, and state some colours have difficulty with coverage and additional coats may be required. 

I personally would not have touched the lime green until they were notified the price of that room was doubled and they signed off on it.


Now, back to the original issue, they might have a lot of minor issues.. If that is the case you can bang them off quickly. If they are accusing you of not painting things you painted, then stand your ground. If they are expecting things that were not specified on the original scope of work to be fixed.. too bad, and lastly anything they have damaged with their move in, is at their expense. You are not their maintenence painter.

Oh and I don't believe audit is the correct term for what you are walking into.. if it were I would be much more worried..


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

wje said:


> Oh and I don't believe audit is the correct term for what you are walking into.. if it were I would be much more worried..


Yeah..at first I thought the IRS was investigating how much paint he'd purchased that got use in his own house.

there's no way they could check that...right? *cough*


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

valuepro said:


> I have been in business for almost 5 years as a mainstream painter doing mostly residential interior repaints and I have only had great customers. I try to do extras for all my customers and I have nothing but good recommendations and reviews from them.
> 
> But I now have 'that' customer who I am meeting with tomorrow morning for a walk through on a house I completed a month ago. We didn't do the walk through then because they had just moved in and there were boxes everywhere, so I gave them extra time to get settled and said I had the 19th free for anything they may find. The wife gave me the cheque at that time (the 7th) and then three weeks later I got a 10/10 review from the her on Homestars.
> 
> ...



Not to sound snarky, But you must be using some horrible paint to need 5 coats for coverage. 

What paint did you use?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

valuepro,

Your post reminds me of why I don't want to own and operate a painting company. I find it too difficult to expect homeowners to understand the actual logistics and scope of a paint job. Most people look at painting as a semi skilled profession that they themselves could do if only they had the time, or better knees. The stress of keeping the process from derailing from the start, to payment, to silent satisfaction from the customer months later, is too much for me to handle.

But like a lot of things, operating a business successfully requires a commitment, I'd imagine. Reputation goes a long way from what I've observed over the years. And sometimes sacrifice, or compromise is the name of the game. Be prepared to promise them a day or two to resolve the problem, and learn from the experience. You just may retain that 10/10 rating.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I would just do everything you can to get paid. After all is done I would send her another bill for your extras. Be very specific in your invoice for the extras. 

Sounds like you got one of those fookwads that are super nice and seem to be normal during the initial walk through only to later you find out that was just a mask.

Pat


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I would never have done all those extras for free. If qoute two coats and there is still coverage issues, I charge for time and materials for the third coat. You have to or you will lose money. I do warn them in advance if I think there may be coverage issues because of the colour they pick. I let them know if an issue comes up, they are paying for it. 

Sounds like she has unreasonable expectations. It's been a month...maybe she is getting you to touch up things that her family dinged up. If she becomes difficult, I would remind her about all of the extras you did for free. If the paint job is chit, which I doubt it is, you will have to fix it.

Take lots of pictures.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

"no good deed goes unpunished". I just did a few free things for a client last week, and then they got really picky about one little thing during the walk though. I found a way to resolve it without too much headache, but it's weird how some people are. It almost seems like when you give them free stuff they either assume you over charged them in the first place, or that they can keep pushing you for more. 

I've had a few of them over the years. The most important thing you can do IMO is stay calm. If you get defensive she will dig her heels in even more. It sounds like you've already been paid, so that's the good news if true. You can remind her of all the extras you did, maybe even put together an "estimate" showing the value of them, but in the long run they're somewhat immaterial at this point. 

I had one lady years ago who was super picky. We finished and got paid, and then 3 months later I get a call that they want me to come back and fix a bunch of stuff. She paid her cleaning lady and her kids to go around on their hands and knees and find any little splatter on baseboard (previously existing mind you) and other bs and wanted me to fix them. I walked into a house covered in little pieces of blue tape. Couldn't believe it. Left and never called her back. Her lawyer sent a bs letter, but she was out of her mind. 

If there are some things you think are yours to fix, then of course go ahead. Otherwise I would try to stay calm and not get caught up in the drama.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

As most of us know with a few decades under our belt this is going to happen. It cannot be predicted or avoided. When I was 13 working summers for my father he would often say "check your work" over and over again. Such a simple term that has so much meaning. This is not to suggest you didnt but a good look back goes a long way. Most jobs have "punch lists" or touch ups" its common and expected.
Some folks have psychological issues that cant be avoided.

From the sounds of it thats what your dealing with here. A head case. Its been my experience that there is but only one way to deal with them. 
Put on your best work clothes and open your schedule. Clear your mind of any thoughts of how to avoid the situation. Meet them. Listen to what they want. Do what they want and move on.

You have no other choice. This is what seperates the paid professional from the wannabe's. You get yourself through this as clean and clear as you can. You prepare yourself mentally by convincing yourself you are hear not only to serve your customer but most of all your charachter and your business. Its not a matter of fairness but simply the cost of doing business.
Just what I have learned begining at age 13.
Good luck to you. You can handle this situation. I know you can.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

You have some good advice here and, your customer just gave you a lesson on how a contract should be written.

The the low cost of an international membership to the PDCA, the information on contracts and standards would have saved you all this hassle.

On a side note we have had 2 clients like this this year. A few minor ones on us, the balance was clients damages from canes, toothpaste, furniture moving, burnishing from Mr Clean Magic erasers etc...I just send them bills each time we get called to "Touch Up" and they are happy to pay and refer us. 

We seem to be attracting higher maintenance clients, and with that comes a responsibility to charge accordingly and treat respectfully since they are not price shoppers.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sometimes dealing with customers can be a lot like dealing with kids or dogs; being fair yet firm with them from the beginning will set the tone for a good working relationship that will benefit both of you. However, doing tons of extras for free, or letting them bully you into doing them (not saying that's what happened here), will often send the message you are a push over and then things can rapidly get out of control. Most people will appreciate the extra effort you put into doing a few small add-ons. Others will sense weakness and then try and take advantage.


----------



## SparkoMatic (Nov 11, 2012)

The first thing I would have told her her was that, "paint audit" is not a term of proper language for a "paint touch up job". This would be said with a chuckle in my voice. 

From the way it sounds, you have not looked at the work yet? I would simply go to the home and see if what she is saying is a valid complaint.

My uncle used to make a joke years ago to the customer. He would tell them with a smile on his face, to "put their magnify glasses away". lol 

I don't understand this walk through process. In most cases, the customer inspects the work every evening after you leave the job...

Some customers just plain suck!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

PDCA is your friend in a time like this. The whole shining the light from an angle thing, the extras, the true definition of a properly painted surface.... man you name it the standards within have you covered. If a customer won't sign it I won't work. It protects the customer form shoddy PC's as well don't get me wrong, but I can attest to it saving me 2400 bucks in a court victory last year. They have a contract template that you can adjust as needed for your company and area.... Just google it and study it and join. 

Reality is you don't have it on this job, although googling their standards and studying them should help you draw your own line in how far you will bend over for her. 

TJ hit the nail on the head though. Be kind and smart. If you have to just say ok and make a trip of it at another time to make her happy. Try to find reason with her all that good stuff.

PS: Quit doing stuff for free.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

HouseOfColor said:


> PDCA is your friend in a time like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## SparkoMatic (Nov 11, 2012)

HouseOfColor said:


> PDCA is your friend in a time like this.
> 
> PS: Quit doing stuff for free.


Who from PDCA will come to your job to verify that your work meets the PDCA standards? 

Who has the authority to make that judgment call - you or the customer? 

Imagine this:

Customer - I would like to schedule you to come back for the "paint audit"!

Contractor - huh? what is that? 

Customer - I spent 3 hours inspecting the work and I have found considerable touch up & repainting necessary to satisfy the "paint audit"!

Contractor - paint audit? haha, this job meets the PDCA standards

Customer - what is that?

Contractor - it's an organization that was founded in the late 1800's

Customer - really? well, I don't believe that this job meets any PDCA standards

Contractor - yes, this job really does meets the PDCA standards

Customer - no it doesn't

Contractor - yes, it does

Customer - Damn it, I say it does not

Contractor - Damn it, I am the professional and I say it passes

Customer - God Damn it, I am the customer and I say you suck as a painter

Contractor - Damn lady, I think you are a difficult person

Customer - God Damn it, I want my money back 

Contractor - :blink:


*Regardless of any set of standards - at the end of the day, the customer wants to be satisfied that they got what they think they paid for!*


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

SparkoMatic said:


> Who from PDCA will come to your job to verify that your work meets the PDCA standards?
> 
> Who has the authority to make that judgment call - you or the customer?
> 
> ...


The ONLY person who can decide if the job meets PDCA standards is, a judge. And if you include them in your contract, document the job, take photos etc, you have made your case that much easier.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

This is in my contract-

Work Standard
•	All work is to be completed in a workman like manner according to standard practices. It is essential that the work area be available to us free from other trades. All agreements contingent upon strikes, accidents or delays beyond our control.
•	Work will be done according to all PDCA standards.
The painting contractor will produce a “properly painted surface”. A “properly painted surface” is one that is uniform in color and sheen. It is free of foreign material, lumps, skins, sags, holidays, misses, strike-through, or insufficient coverage. It is a surface that is free of drips, splatters, spills, or over spray, which the contractor’s workforce causes. Compliance to meeting the criteria of a “properly painted surface” surface shall be determined when viewed without magnification at a distance of five feet or more under normal lighting conditions and from a normal viewing position.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Sparkomatic

PDCA has remedy for qualifications for 3rd party inspections. The ending of a project is dictated by how it was begun.

Its is probably dirt he will be contending with.... and at the end of the day he is in Calgary, Alberta working for people with more money than taste in a lot of cases. I am hearing horror stories about the quality of new construction out West and paint can't fix everything. I spent 13 years in Calgary and 12 in Edmonton.


----------



## SparkoMatic (Nov 11, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The ONLY person who can decide if the job meets PDCA standards is, a judge. And if you include them in your contract, document the job, take photos etc, you have made your case that much easier.


In a court case, the judge would rely 100% on expert witnesses and their testimony. Photos do not show detail.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

SparkoMatic said:


> In a court case, the judge would rely 100% on expert witnesses and their testimony. Photos do not show detail.


Don't forget the DNA.... 

This is a 6K paint job that he has been paid for, not a 10 Billion Dollar Ship with severe coating failure. He puts in half a day touching up, she's happy and his blood pressure is lower, all good.

PDCA is just a means to enhance industry professionalism and create a unified standard by helping to define expectations


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Keeping the crazy stuff from happening is done by getting super clear about expectations upfront before & during production. 

To be exacting on your proposal in your details of what you will be and won't be doing. Plus I always add the line. Excluding all unforseen work not listed on this proposal.

This way as soon as a red flag of extras comes into play, you have a tool to up charge. Professionals & seasoned contractors charge for the extras unless they are tiny & the job is really profitable. Amatures do the work for free. I know, cause I went through this & fixed it by doing the above recommendation.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

The PDCA is offering a free 6 month trial

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Will a mod please remove this post above here?


EDIT: Sovereign, and all others, if you have an issue with a post, hit the "Report Post" icon







at the bottom left of the post and describe your concern. The mods will decide from there if action is warranted. We have no idea what post you are referencing when a post like this is made.

Thanks, Bill (daArch)


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Sometimes dealing with customers can be a lot like dealing with kids or dogs; being fair yet firm with them from the beginning will set the tone for a good working relationship that will benefit both of you. However, doing tons of extras for free, or letting them bully you into doing them (not saying that's what happened here), will often send the message you are a push over and then things can rapidly get out of control. Most people will appreciate the extra effort you put into doing a few small add-ons. Others will sense weakness and then try and take advantage.


 Dealing with dogs


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Will a mod please remove this post above here?


Why delete. This is a not advertising for personal gain. Some of the mods are members of thr PDCA.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think he's referring to the GD phrases in the example discussion that Sparkomatic posted. I could be wrong.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm unclear what post needs to be removed. The best way to get it looked at by a mod is to report it.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Customer - I would like to schedule you to come back for the "paint audit"!

Contractor - You mean a "punch"?

Customer - I spent 3 hours inspecting the work and I have found considerable touch up & repainting necessary to satisfy the "paint audit"!

Contractor - You mean a "punch"?

Customer - what is that?

Contractor - it's where I touch up things on your list.

Customer - Ok then, I'd like you to give me a punch

Contractor - I'll be right over


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> The PDCA is offering a free 6 month trial
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


I dont see this free trial offer on their website....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

And that's Steve Richards everyone! C'mon, let's give him a big round of applause!

Later that evening in the Club manager's smokey office:

Club Manager- "Steve, ya material's gettin a little, how should I say, second rate. Ya' supposed to bring these bums in, not drive them away. If ya don't get that Christmas poem tagetha, I'm gonna have ta lets ya go."


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

CApainter said:


> And that's Steve Richards everyone! C'mon, let's give him a big round of applause!
> 
> Later that evening in the Club manager's smokey office:
> 
> Club Manager- "Steve, ya material's gettin a little, how should I say, second rate. Ya' supposed to bring these bums in, not drive them away. If ya don't get that Christmas poem tagetha, I'm gonna have ta lets ya go."


I knew it was sub-par. 

they can't all be gems people!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

valuepro said:


> She got four coats in both her daughters room because she picked pink over a yellow beige, 5 coats in the basement because she picked lime green over a brown.


5 coats???? :blink:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

finaltouch0 said:


> I dont see this free trial offer on their website....


I can't point you in the right direction on the website, but I know for a fact they are offering it. The association president was actually at my chapter meeting two months ago talking about it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This is a total CRM issue. 

Wes Evans wrote a great post a couple of years ago about this, using a restaurant analogy.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

What's CRM, VP?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> What's CRM, VP?


Customer Relationship Management. 

Its like the #2 thing in my job description.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I think he's referring to the GD phrases in the example discussion that Sparkomatic posted. I could be wrong.


 Yes I was referring to sparkomatic's post which has since been removed, not the PDCA Post.Thank You


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Customer Relationship Management.
> 
> Its like the #2 thing in my job description.


Thanks VP.

I might have figured it out eventually...but I doubt it.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

finaltouch0 said:


> I dont see this free trial offer on their website....


Call them on Monday. They are super easy to deal with. 

If you click the join tab, it may get you to the 6 month trial as you apply to become a member once you get top the payment section.

1-800-332-7322


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A couple of questions were made about what paint was used, that was my first question.

Many words of advice about knowing the PDCA standards - again, I agree.

I also agree with those who advise to have this walk through and to act professionally. If the areas in questions are legitimate issues, fix them. If the person is using lighting not normally used in the room or using magnification, point out the PDCA standards (print out a copy and take it with you - having become familiar with them yourself so you can reference them quickly).

If the walls were rough, dusty, and gritty from a previous pint job, I would be inclined to agree with her that you should have taken care of those issues.

If you promised two coats and the paint didn't cover in two, I would also be inclined to say you, being the professional, should know your products well enough to know how many coats are needed. 

If she supplied crappy paint, well, that's a tough one. That's one of the best reasons to insist that YOU use products that YOU know.

Go on the walk through with an open mind without being overly stubborn or defensive nor overly conciliatory. Rational people can work things out to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Bam! Just like that and this thread has been authenticated!. It's awesome the influence and prestige a single person can yield. 

Welcome back Bill


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Bam! Just like that and this thread has been authenticated!. It's awesome the influence and prestige a single person can yield.
> 
> Welcome back Bill


 Yes daArch is pretty incredi-Bill.:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Bam! Just like that and this thread has been authenticated!. It's awesome the influence and prestige a single person can yield.
> 
> Welcome back Bill


You must mean like this...


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> This is a total CRM issue.
> 
> Wes Evans wrote a great post a couple of years ago about this, using a restaurant analogy.


It would be nice to read that post


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

HouseOfColor said:


> It would be nice to read that post


Ditto


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

SparkoMatic said:


> Some customers just plain suck!


Getting kinda sparky in here:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

HouseOfColor said:


> It would be nice to read that post


Its post #27 in this thread. 

It wasn't Wes, it was Ethan from 89 Painters. Ethan is one of my favorite all time painttalk posters. He has only about 115 posts, but man did he make them count. He hasn't posted here in about 2 years. 

I thought it was Wes because he reminds me some of Ethan. It is young contractors like this who leave me hopeful for the future of our industry. 

Ethan's post was about handling the customer and making sure they are happy. You do not need a production manager in order to do this. As the owner, ultimately I consider it my job. But the bottom line is that it needs to be happening every day, especially on the last day.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Its post #27 in this thread.
> 
> It wasn't Wes, it was Ethan from 89 Painters. Ethan is one of my favorite all time painttalk posters. He has only about 115 posts, but man did he make them count. He hasn't posted here in about 2 years.
> 
> ...


You had my hopes up. I thought I had said something brilliant that I didn't remember saying... Oh well, thanks for having faith brother. :yes:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

HA! I thought post #38 was better.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> HA! I thought post #38 was better.


How dare you transgress with your blasphemy...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> HA! I thought post #38 was better.


That was back when pt wasn't all touchy feely. Those were fun times on painttalk, and we actually talked about business.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> That was back when pt wasn't all touchy feely. Those were fun times on painttalk, and we actually talked about business.


Screw you, btw, net income is more important than gross...


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> That was back when pt wasn't all touchy feely. Those were fun times on painttalk, and we actually talked about business.


I bet TJ was quite the bastard back then.
Wish I coulda seen it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I bet TJ was quite the bastard back then.
> Wish I coulda seen it.


No, not really. He's been stepping up his game lately, but the shoes that left this place are probably unfillable. Like, remember that episode of Seinfeld where the gang wrote the tv show about nothing and tried to cast another Jerry, George and Kramer? It is just weird. 

My deal with Nathan runs out on the 31st, so hopefully some of the other former cast members are lined up to come back in.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I see mention of some of the old crew here from time to time...and sometimes I'll go look at some of their posts.

..and yes I saw that episode.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I see mention of some of the old crew here from time to time...and sometimes I'll go look at some of their posts.
> 
> ..and yes I saw that episode.


Its funny, people think there is a clique here now. Back then, this place was tight. You could take the bottom 3 guys off the bench from the '08-'09 season here and they would dust this place up in '13. Hopefully Nathan is doing his due diligence to get some of that talent back here.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sorry you're disappointed with what little remains.

Luckily it's not all my fault.

*pointing @ mudbone*


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm sorry you're disappointed with what little remains.
> 
> Luckily it's not all my fault.
> 
> *pointing @ mudbone*


Not disappointed at all, I enjoy popping in sometimes, and I also enjoy not popping in sometimes. :blink:

There is alot of good here.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

crow & the last craftsman...

wisepainter


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> crow


Is that CCCo from CT, or another Crow?

I wonder how Wise is doin'. 5 kids and still found time to post here.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Is that CCCo from CT, or another Crow?
> 
> I wonder how Wise is doin'. 5 kids and still found time to post here.


crow, he's from the backwoods of Iowa.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I had to check on CT.
CCCo= James Crow from Central Indiana

Must be a different guy.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Remember paint booger? Crow brought a flavor to PT that I haven't seen since. He had a mossy eloquence reserved for those who've honed their character in the back woods.

I've always been comfortable in the PT stands as a spectator, and occasional heckler. I'm definately a fan of this place!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

So back in 2007, were you guys all on CT... Nathan made this board, and you moved over here?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> So back in 2007, were you guys all on CT... Nathan made this board, and you moved over here?


Don't ask me, I wasn't around during "The Enlightenment"...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bill

Remember that short lived feature we experimented with in '09 called "chat box"? 

Any chance we could pull that out of the storage room and set it up for Steve and Tim?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> Remember that short lived feature we experimented with in '09 called "chat box"?
> 
> Any chance we could pull that out of the storage room and set it up for Steve and Tim?


We would rather share the wealth with everybody.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

(Steve - your monologues are much more interesting and entertaining than the prattle that goes on in this duo format).


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> (Steve - your monologues are much more interesting and entertaining than the prattle that goes on in this duo format).


I agree, that doesn't mean I practice self-restraint that well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I agree, that doesn't mean I practice self-restraint that well.


Log out and lurk once in a while. Its easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know what a duo format is

But I'll take your advice too..see ya


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I don't know what a dou format is
> 
> But I'll take your advice too..see ya


Like remember Simon and Garfunkel? You are Simon in this case. :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Log out and lurk once in a while. Its easy once you get the hang of it.


Then Neps would think I was copying him.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Then Neps would think I was copying him.


I doubt that he thinks much about you. You should stop thinking about him too.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Like remember Simon and Garfunkel? You are Simon in this case. :thumbup:


I don't mind being Steve's Garfunkel. He is the architect. I am only his iron and wine.

Ta ta. 

Later, time to lurk and pout.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My shift ended at 9. Not sure who comes on next. Have a good night.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> my shift ended at 9. Not sure who comes on next. Have a good night.


На здоровье*!  *


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

You all have me missing Sev


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I don't mind being Steve's Garfunkel. He is the architect. I am only his iron and wine.


Thanks TJ, but I'm no architect

(I'm hardly even a painter)


----------



## mukhoeb (Jul 16, 2010)

*На здоровье*

You meant -Спокойной ночи!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> My shift ended at 9. Not sure who comes on next. Have a good night.


goodnight scott (& neps)


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

take a worker with you

tell her that as she is pointing stuff out, your guys will be "touching up" as you go through,,,and ask if she will have a check for you when you are done

he can dab away,,,,

then squeeze her for the check,,,,and get down the road,,,

head straight to the bank, and thank your lucky stars.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> 5 coats???? :blink:[/QU
> 
> Hit the thanks button by mistake. I've had to do five coats of pink before and I still had picture framing mind you I charged them extra for every coat. It was great, I made more money.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

And how does this story end ? Any update on your meeting with the woman ?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah we rarely hear the rest of the story...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I often wonder about folks who post something like the OP, receive a bunch of feedback, and we don't hear nothin else.

An my curiosity is piqued even more when the OP is edited so that only a few dots remain.


..........


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> I often wonder about folks who post something like the OP, receive a bunch of feedback, and we don't hear nothin else.
> 
> An my curiosity is piqued even more when the OP is edited so that only a few dots remain.
> 
> ...


Maybe they had a legal settlement with a confidentiality clause.


http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/ellipsis.aspx


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Maybe they had a legal settlement with a confidentiality clause.





yup, maybe. 

And maybe you're getting into the Christmas spirits


----------



## SparkoMatic (Nov 11, 2012)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Yes I was referring to sparkomatic's post which has since been removed, not the PDCA Post.Thank You


My post was removed? for what? 

You need to lighten up Mate, it's the Internet!

Cheers


----------



## SparkoMatic (Nov 11, 2012)

Brian C said:


> And how does this story end ? Any update on your meeting with the woman ?


It looks like the OP removed his first post... 
You guys must-a hurt his feelings I guess! :yes:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Pity, I would have liked to have heard the outcome of this story.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

He "audit" know better in the 1st place!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It is kinda' weird he removed the OP. I think he got pretty good advice here for the most part. Perhaps he got nervous that the customer might see it. 

I agree that it sucks when guys post a question, get tons of replies, and then don't at least provide some feedback. They come across as "takers" rather than participants.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

this place is growing a new breed of posters.

They post a situation and a question on how to proceed. They get TONS of replies from people with YEARS of experience. And then they just ignore it all and proceed as if they are deaf and blind. 

I'm rather sick of it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> this place is growing a new breed of posters.
> 
> They post a situation and a question on how to proceed. They get TONS of replies from people with YEARS of experience. And then they just ignore it all and proceed as if they are deaf and blind.
> 
> I'm rather sick of it.


Kev?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> No, not really. He's been stepping up his game lately, but the shoes that left this place are probably unfillable. Like, remember that episode of Seinfeld where the gang wrote the tv show about nothing and tried to cast another Jerry, George and Kramer? It is just weird.
> 
> My deal with Nathan runs out on the 31st, so hopefully some of the other former cast members are lined up to come back in.


I was just watching the bizarro world episode tonight what a crack up that show still is. 


vermontpainter said:


> Its funny, people think there is a clique here now. Back then, this place was tight. You could take the bottom 3 guys off the bench from the '08-'09 season here and they would dust this place up in '13. Hopefully Nathan is doing his due diligence to get some of that talent back here.


Good times.

Nathan seems to be more of the natural farmer type. Plant it and let it grow or die lol. 



Steve Richards said:


> So back in 2007, were you guys all on CT... Nathan made this board, and you moved over here?


That is how I got here. 


daArch said:


> I often wonder about folks who post something like the OP, receive a bunch of feedback, and we don't hear nothin else.
> 
> An my curiosity is piqued even more when the OP is edited so that only a few dots remain.
> 
> ...


Kind of silly for him to edit it when the op was quoted a few posts down. 
My guess is he realized the power of pt google ranking and decided that a public post might not be good for him.


daArch said:


> this place is growing a new breed of posters.
> 
> They post a situation and a question on how to proceed. They get TONS of replies from people with YEARS of experience. And then they just ignore it all and proceed as if they are deaf and blind.
> 
> I'm rather sick of it.


That sounds like burnout. Another vacation coming? 


NEPS.US said:


> Kev?


I wonder if he is still in the trade.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> That is how I got here.


So do you remember when under "members", it said like 8?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That sounds like burnout. Another vacation coming?



Not an overall PT burnout, just tired of wasting time giving out advice gleaned from 40+ years in the business and have the young, inexperienced and stubborn blunder their way through their self imposed darkness of ignorance. 

I'd rather waste my time on the useless threads whose only purpose is to entertain the likes of us "Threadjackers"


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Being a moderator is not an easy job, I'm sure. 

Being a member is not either. :jester:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> this place is growing a new breed of posters.
> 
> They post a situation and a question on how to proceed. They get TONS of replies from people with YEARS of experience. And then they just ignore it all and proceed as if they are deaf and blind.
> 
> I'm rather sick of it.


 Like blind leading the blind?:whistling2:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Waxing poetically about days gone by,,,
That's about the most stupid crap I've read here,,


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

high fibre said:


> Waxing poetically about days gone by,,,
> That's about the most stupid crap I've read here,,


and yet...


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Back when ice cream cones were a nickel things really got accomplished around here,,,we were the real mcoy alright,,,,no touchy feely stuff,,,,just real talk.
I remember once, I beat my chest and challenged one fella to a sword fight,,,
Then we decided to compare our wallets instead,,, it was a real hoot,,,
You newbies don't know what your missin,,,
Then there was the time the mods wore lampshades, and posted pics,,,what an enjoyable evening,,,then we all lit farts, and teleconferenced,,, 
Poor newbies, ,,,you'll never know the feeling,,


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Over 16,000 members
About 20 post
All those newbies are what makes this board great,,,
Or you can just brush them off,,,


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

yup, as societies grow, there naturally evolves order to prevent chaos. 

A small camping group needs few guidelines as there is little danger to the goals sought, but a platoon of soldiers on the march benefit from tried and true protocols to ensure the common goal is obtained.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

high fibre said:


> Back when ice cream cones were a nickel things really got accomplished around here,,,we were the real mcoy alright,,,,no touchy feely stuff,,,,just real talk.
> I remember once, I beat my chest and challenged one fella to a sword fight,,,
> Then we decided to compare our wallets instead,,, it was a real hoot,,,
> You newbies don't know what your missin,,,
> ...


"I remember when" is the lowest form of conversation...although I believe talking about the weather ranks pretty high up there too.

..and cats


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> "I remember when" is the lowest form of conversation...although I believe talking about the weather ranks pretty high up there too.
> 
> ..and cats


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> "I remember when" is the lowest form of conversation...although I believe talking about the weather ranks pretty high up there too.
> 
> ..and cats


After all, it is Caturday....


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

*blank stare*


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> So do you remember when under "members", it said like 8?


lol no I don't. When the forum went live the active painters of CT were joining quickly. Then members like Slick and Tim were mods before it even went live. I am listed as member 48. You are listed as 7,860. Scroll over any members name and at the bottom of the page it will show the number they are given upon joining. 



daArch said:


> Not an overall PT burnout, just tired of wasting time giving out advice gleaned from 40+ years in the business and have the young, inexperienced and stubborn blunder their way through their self imposed darkness of ignorance.
> 
> I'd rather waste my time on the useless threads whose only purpose is to entertain the likes of us "Threadjackers"


lol I do like the banter. I get burned out on certain things like intro threads. I used to try and post in most all and now it is like maybe 40 out of 100. 



vermontpainter said:


> Being a moderator is not an easy job, I'm sure.
> 
> Being a member is not either. :jester:


We all have our own micro crosses to bear



high fibre said:


> Over 16,000 members
> About 20 post
> All those newbies are what makes this board great,,,
> Or you can just brush them off,,,


The fresh blood is the future of the site and the way we deal with them will impact the attitude they show to the future members of PT.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

high fibre said:


> All those newbies are what makes this board great,,,
> Or you can just brush them off,,,


Mudbone is secretly jealous of this line.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree, it's really a tough job being a member here...

The burden is mine to bare. 

I try to explain the difficulties of PT to my family and dog, they don't seem to care one bit. If they only knew the world inside here!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

I wish I had a nickel for everytime vp started to whine.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

high fibre said:


> I wish I had a nickel for everytime vp started to whine.


Better yet a dollar for every piece of useful info he shared here and another dollar for every subtle burn he has used lol.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

.............


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> festool pimp...


Who me? I love Festool and like to talk about them but this site has turned something awesome into something awkward so I downplay the greatness. 

How was that?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

To slow on the edit lol.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> To slow on the edit lol.


Or you are too fast on the trigger today!

Naw, was talking about vp in relation to this and his useful posts, sorta in jest, sorta serious.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Or you are too fast on the trigger today!
> 
> Naw, was talking about vp in relation to this and his useful posts, sorta in jest, sorta serious.


Yeah I thought that may be the case but figured I would reply.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I agree, it's really a tough job being a member here...
> 
> The burden is mine to bare.
> 
> I try to explain the difficulties of PT to my family and dog, they don't seem to care one bit. If they only knew the world inside here!



Im going to beat mudbone to the punch...

"The burden is mine to Behr"


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Im going to beat mudbone to the punch...
> 
> "The burden is mine to Behr"


lol thats great. How the hell did I miss that gem?!?!?!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> lol thats great. How the hell did I miss that gem?!?!?!


I was going to use it when I said the micro cross line but passed on the low hanging fruit.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I was going to use it when I said the micro cross line but passed on the low hanging fruit.


diggin both metaphors.

Can tell you've been in the books lately.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

workaholic said:


> better yet a dollar for every piece of useful info he shared here and another dollar for every subtle burn he has used lol.


*subtle* ?????????


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> *subtle* ?????????


Not all of them are subtle but many are. Maybe you missed those ones as they were worded so carefully.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Not all of them are subtle but many are. Maybe you missed those ones as they were worded so carefully.


I knew a guy that did that. 

He really prided himself on his intelligence. I just considered him annoying when he did that, yet too fragile to slap up and set straight. VP is different than this, I think...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Not all of them are subtle but many are. Maybe you missed those ones as they were worded so carefully.


And then again, probably I didn't. Although I am sure to many, the hooks and barbs were well camouflaged in the fragrant flowers.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I knew a guy that did that.
> 
> He really prided himself on his intelligence. I just considered him annoying when he did that, yet too fragile to slap up and set straight. VP is different than this, I think...


Having met Scott in real life I can say that he is a cool guy and did not appear to be fragile. Smart guy, great business sense.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

good stepping up son,,


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Enough about me, lets talk about Bill for a while. Or popcorn farts or something.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Enough about me, lets talk about Bill for a while. Or popcorn farts or something.


I think you hurt TJ's feelings last night. It is has fault for letting us know he has feelings but still...


lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I think you hurt TJ's feelings last night. It is has fault for letting us know he has feelings but still...
> 
> 
> lol


When I asked him if he hits on waitresses? I forgot to add the :jester:

Its not like I commented on that facial crotch rot deal he's got going...:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> When I asked him if he hits on waitresses? I forgot to add the :jester:
> 
> Its not like I commented on that facial crotch rot deal he's got going...:jester:


lol I expected a but more subtleness but it works.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Enough about me, lets talk about Bill for a while. Or popcorn farts or something.


Is it even possible to do one without the other?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Its not like I commented on that facial crotch rot deal he's got going...:jester:


My darkest hour...

It was just the lighting, I promise...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Is it even possible to do one without the other?


It sells on painttalk. And thank the good lord up above for that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Is it even possible to do one without the other?


Bill will be along shortly to let us know if it was a dry dusty farting day or a hot and wet day. 

I can not pass up all the low hanging fruit.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Bill will be along shortly to let us know if it was a dry dusty farting day or a hot and wet day.
> 
> I can not pass up all the low hanging fruit.


I think Bill is turtle heading as we speak.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Having met Scott in real life I can say that he is a cool guy and did not appear to be fragile. Smart guy, great business sense.


Oh, I wasn't saying I thought VP was like this guy I mentioned. 

I bet it would be fun to have a fancy ginger brew with him and hit on some good looking hippie vermont waitresses.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Oh, I wasn't saying I thought VP was like this guy I mentioned.
> 
> I bet it would be fun to have a fancy ginger brew with him and hit on some good looking hippie vermont waitresses.


Come to St Louis. I'll buy. I won't bring Vt waitresses though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> When I asked him if he hits on waitresses? I forgot to add the :jester:
> 
> Its not like I commented on that facial crotch rot deal he's got going...:jester:
> 
> ...


Sean, I wish your typo had added another *t* :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I think Bill is turtle heading as we speak.


 Gross. 



TJ Paint said:


> Oh, I wasn't saying I thought VP was like this guy I mentioned.
> 
> I bet it would be fun to have a fancy ginger brew with him and hit on some good looking hippie vermont waitresses.


Make it to the PDCA show this year and he may even autograph your moobs.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

All this talk about crotch rot, wet or dry farts, turtle heading, and low hanging fruit is making me uncomfortable. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Sean, I wish your typo had added another *t* :whistling2:


lol I missed my typo.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

researchhound said:


> All this talk about crotch rot, wet or dry farts, and low hanging fruit is making me uncomfortable. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


This is the painttalk we all want. Deal with it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> All this talk about crotch rot, wet or dry farts, and low hanging fruit is making me uncomfortable. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Did it move Dan?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Did it move Dan?


Sean

Todd and I are willing to throw down for your St L ticket.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This is the painttalk we all want. Deal with it.


Sad part is two of the three problem areas listed were made by me.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Sad part is two of the three problem areas listed were made by me.


Don't flatter yourself, nobody's listening. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Sean
> 
> Todd and I are willing to throw down for your St L ticket.


Getting Graco to foot the Bill would be better.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Don't flatter yourself, nobody's listening. :jester:


Dan is more than a nobody.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Getting Graco to foot the Bill would be better.


I'll see what I can do, but then you would be tied to a booth, which is no fun. :yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Dan is more than a nobody.


Thanks - at least you and my dog think so. Well, maybe just you.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I'll see what I can do, but then you would be tied to a booth, which is no fun. :yes:


Yeah probably right. I would realize all the stuff I don't know about sprayers and then my ego would take a brutal deflating. Of course a comped room by Graco and nascar type Graco gear would balance out my fragile interior ecosystem.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Thanks - at least you and my dog think so. Well, maybe just you.


In my mind I am all that matters Dan.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Come to St Louis. I'll buy. I won't bring Vt waitresses though.


Mind if I bring this little duder with?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Sean
> 
> Todd and I are willing to throw down for your St L ticket.


What an awesome day. I will see if Tim will let me crash on his couch.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So WHAT was this thread about again? I know I'm late to the party but sheesh, you guys are all over the place.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Cute kid TJ. Nephew?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So WHAT was this thread about again? I know I'm late to the party but sheesh, you guys are all over the place.


Tardy to the party? It's like Cheers 'round here. You wanna go where everybody knows your name...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So WHAT was this thread about again? I know I'm late to the party but sheesh, you guys are all over the place.


It all started with an OP who never came back to the thread except to delete the op, then VP hurt TJ and now we are using subtle distraction techniques to sooth the savages and I got a free ticket to ST. L out of the deal but I will be expected to put on 3 shows a night telling jokes to people who are just buzzed enough to find them funny. So I expect no laughs from you Paul.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> It all started with an OP who never came back to the thread except to delete the op, then VP hurt TJ and now we are using subtle distraction techniques to sooth the savages and I got a free ticket to ST. L out of the deal but I will be expected to put on 3 shows a night telling jokes to people who are just buzzed enough to find them funny. So I expect no laughs from you Paul.


Sounds like just a normal day on PT.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sounds like just a normal day on PT.


Pretty much but the explanation required more than that. I left out some key details so we could tell who tried to join in solely on the cliff note version.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Pretty much but the explanation required more than that. I left out some key details so we could tell who tried to join in solely on the cliff note version.


You are much much funnier in real life. Really looking for a strong pt get together in '13, I need to contact n8 to film it all.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> You are much much funnier in real life. Really looking for a strong pt get together in '13, I need to contact n8 to film it all.


Text is a challenge, even with the disclaimer signature. 

That would be epic. So should I expect the ticket in the mail or... 

lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Now if that ain't reason enough to go.

I wonder how the party at Tim's is going tonight. I ain't never seen him hammered (or at least more'n I was at the time), but I think tomorrow he may be taking up residence at the Waffle House


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Text is a challenge, even with the disclaimer signature.
> 
> That would be epic. So should I expect the ticket in the mail or...
> 
> lol


Todd and I will drop ship Bodine a stack of EMS cots. Our mural installing brother will help. 

Its not that far from 'bama to St L.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You are much much funnier in real life. Really looking for a strong pt get together in '13, I need to contact n8 to film it all.


Nate's a trip, and a really good guy. I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you guys that attend the convention.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Now if that ain't reason enough to go.
> 
> I wonder how the party at Tim's is going tonight. I ain't never seen him hammered (or at least more'n I was at the time), but I think tomorrow he may be taking up residence at the Waffle House


He texted me earlier and said his hat wasn't fitting right


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nate's a trip, and a really good guy. I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you guys that attend the convention.


We are in. Hoping a bunch of others as well. What we really need is rcp to make sure we can all find each other.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Nate's a trip, and a really good guy. I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you guys that attend the convention.


I consider him our industry's secret weapon. I think in '13 the secret will be out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Todd and I will drop ship Bodine a stack of EMS cots. Our mural installing brother will help.
> 
> Its not that far from 'bama to St L.


Hitching in the winter is dangerous.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Hitching in the winter is dangerous.


With your charm, anything is possible. St Louis '13. Epic. AtlasHDFilms and all.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> We are in. Hoping a bunch of others as well. What we really need is rcp to make sure we can all find each other.


Shouldn't be a problem finding me, I'll be the tall chrome dome.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> With your charm, anything is possible. St Louis '13. Epic. AtlasHDFilms and all.


Sounds like I blew the free ticket. I will have to rethink my strategy. 

It is a humbling experience to fly to close to the sun.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Shouldn't be a problem finding me, I'll be the tall chrome dome.


Wear your whites so you really stand out.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Wear your whites so you really stand out.


Why wouldn't I?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Wear your whites so you really stand out.


I look like Mr. Clean in my whites.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Why wouldn't I?


Cause the 5 in 1 sets off the metal detectors.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Cause the 5 in 1 sets off the metal detectors.


I'm driving there.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I look like Mr. Clean in my whites.


I look like a C level med student.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm driving there.


I know that but there will probably be detectors at the door of the event. Are you trying to kill my buzz with this logical conversation?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Sounds like I blew the free ticket. I will have to rethink my strategy.
> 
> It is a humbling experience to fly to close to the sun.


You are one of just 2 people that I have offered to pay to get there, if thats the deal breaker. I am pretty sure Bodine would not be able to say no to your couch surfing.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I know that but there will probably be detectors at the door of the event. Are you trying to kill my buzz with this logical conversation?


Sorry about that, I'll leave my logic at the door from now on.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> You are one of just 2 people that I have offered to pay to get there, if thats the deal breaker. I am pretty sure Bodine would not be able to say no to your couch surfing.


I never believed my mom when she told me I was special, now I have some apologizing to do.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sorry about that, I'll leave my logic at the door from now on.


That may be best but don't conform on my account, I will adjust my game play.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I never believed my mom when she told me I was special, now I have some apologizing to do.


You are losing your edge. Get it back in St Louis.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> You are losing your edge. Get it back in St Louis.


lmao. 

blunt.

People generally prefer me in small controllable doses.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> lmao.
> 
> blunt.
> 
> People generally prefer me in small controllable doses.


Like the clap?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Like the clap?


Whoa! True colors are coming through now. I never had any VD's so please give us a clever monologue on this memory of yours. Careful SR is watching this closely.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> blunt.


Blunt man? Too much?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> lmao.
> 
> blunt.
> 
> People generally prefer me in small controllable doses.


No, your fans feel just the opposite. I know this is some sort of Tambasco-esque supply and demand experiment, but who has the time for that?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Blunt man? Too much?


Blunt Man and Chronic are much funnier than the Ambiguously Gay Duo from the SNL skits.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Whoa! True colors are coming through now. I never had any VD's so please give us a clever monologue on this memory of yours. Careful SR is watching this closely.


Nah, you'll have your own chance in St. Louis. 

SR... pffft... he never comes down outa' the mountains. Lyme disease maybe.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Blunt Man and Chronic are much funnier than the Ambiguously Gay Duo from the SNL skits.


Agreed.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> No, your fans feel just the opposite. I know this is some sort of Tambasco-esque supply and demand experiment, but who has the time for that?


It is simple for guys like Tambasco. Simply move the decimal over two places to get your percentage.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Where the hell is Neps and Rcp?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Where the hell is Neps and Rcp?


I don't know, but we need them here. Anyone know if either one of them are gong to make it to St. Louis?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Nah, you'll have your own chance in St. Louis.
> 
> SR... pffft... he never comes down outa' the mountains. Lyme disease maybe.


Tease


Schmidt & Co. said:


> I don't know, but we need them here. Anyone know if either one of them are gong to make it to St. Louis?


Neps is an enigma. I think he may be a pen name like JP is.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Neps is an enigma. I think he may be a pen name like JP is.


Just as I always suspected. Thank you for confirming my beliefs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Please, Bill, do not tell us about the enigma you had last summer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just as I always suspected. Thank you for confirming my beliefs.


Yep it became obvious when he posted Arnold Schwarzenegger's calf and passed it off as his own. 



vermontpainter said:


> Please, Bill, do not tell us about the enigma you had last summer.


Last summer I thought this was a Friday night thing for the guy.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Please, Bill, do not tell us about the enigma you had last summer.


I thought that was after his surgery?:blink:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Where the hell is Neps and Rcp?


Just waiting for Worky to commit before I pack my coconut shells.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Just waiting for Worky to commit before I pack my coconut shells.....


There you are, I knew you were lurking around waiting.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

RCP said:


> Just waiting for Worky to commit before I pack my coconut shells.....


So's NEPS.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And where is old Silent Bob (Tommy Johnson) himself? The party doesnt start until Tommy breaks a glass on the Miracle Mile, whilest Todd and I grip our Red Solo Cups a little tighter.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> So's NEPS.


Neps will go a month early and then say everybody else was a no show. The man runs his own agenda. 



vermontpainter said:


> And where is old Silent Bob (Tommy Johnson) himself? The party doesnt start until Tommy breaks a glass on the Miracle Mile, whilest Todd and I grip our Red Solo Cups a little tighter.


Tommy is a funny guy. 

Red Solo cups? Is that what kind of affair you are planning? Sounds like you guys may get stuck on Tim's front lawn.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Neps will go a month early and then say everybody else was a no show. The man runs his own agenda.
> 
> 
> Tommy is a funny guy.
> ...


We solo our way through every city we visit.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We solo our way through every city we visit.


I knew you did it big but had no idea.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I was working today in the boonies again. No 3g so I missed out on the fun. Probably for the best we got a lot done today. 

I have the faintest memory of what Scott is talking about.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I was working today in the boonies again. No 3g so I missed out on the fun. Probably for the best we got a lot done today.
> 
> I have the faintest memory of what Scott is talking about.


You remember it? You will have to up your debauchery game.


----------

